# VERY Pregnant Boers :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a movie of the girls from today. 

They are starting to waddle and get uncomfortable. In the scene where Star is laying down, she was moaning and groaning every breath she took. She doesn't even seem that big, yet has been moaning a lot recently.  I can't imagine what she'll be like in 2 weeks... 

Here's the link:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are huge! Good luck with kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gives a new meaning to waddling doesn't it? LOL They look great! But OMG, their weight plus all that baby weight, poor girls are HUGE! 
I can't wait to see Teflon's babies! I really really wish we lived closer because I'd sell half our goats to make room for one of his daughters!  I'm still so happy you decided to get him & can't wait to see his babies!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Stunning buck! Those poor girls, lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Victoria what a classy vid of your beautiful girls!! It brought tears to my eyes with a smile on my face, it was so well done & loved the music too.
Not to mention the waddling.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww, the music with the waddling was perfect. Seeing babies as your girls moved, too... how fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my! Now those are some beautiful big girls! And they look so happy. It makes me smile when they have to stop for a deep breath and a quick break before resuming the waddling march to the barn. Great video!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my! They are all so pretty and ENORMOUS! Lol and I just love the soon to be baby daddy! He is one handsome fellow!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous girls! Cosmo looks like she should be rolling instead of walking  I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments.  We are so excited about them kidding, and are looking very foward to seeing Teflon's first kids. He is a nice looking buck and has a lot of good things our does lack. 

Haha, it does look like Cosmo should be rolling! Poor girl is so huge. 

I love the song too! Believe it or not it is simply a cello and piano. There is a lot of cello percussion! It is awesome to watch the artists play.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Gotta love the waddling! They look great! Nice goats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Great video. Poor cosmo I think looks the most uncomfortable at the moment.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice....and I agree Poor Cosmos! She has until March 1st?! Wow...poor girl!

Oh, and must be nice to have no snow! Lol....we are covered in snow and it's 18 today


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Ahh my poor doe is that big too and due about then! Lol if she's not having trips she's having half grown babies! Lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm in LOVE with Cosmo. Any chance you'll give me daughter out of her hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful Goats, waddle, waddle. They are huge.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

Yes, poor Cosmo has to wait until March 1st. We love Cosmo a lot too and think she is the nicest doe we have conformation wise. She is the meanest though personality wise! She hates to be touched. I don't know why because she was a quad and we bottle raised her after we bought her from the breeder! She used to be really sweet. Probably got mean from us poking and prodding her tummy every year!!  

Oh yes... it is WONDERFUL to not have snow. We never don't have snow up here this time of year. It is so nice for a change. We do have lots and lots of rain though.  

We’ll probably make a few more videos before the wonderful days… So stay tuned.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well see cosmo is so nice conformationally she had to be a brat to offset it and keep you on your toes. :laugh: It's really nice here today, it's 50 degrees! Went out and mucked all the wasted hay and straw out of the boer pen and put it on the garden.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's about what it is here too! It has been shower-ing on and off though.  We just came in from de-worming...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keeping busy aren't you, LOL, it is a lot of work at times but, needs to be done I know.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh, I wish we could get a break from the cold...it's 17 right now...and friday we are supposed to get 10-14 inches....  I wanna clean the pens out!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow... that sounds aweful!!!  I don't like snow at all if it stays around for more than 3 days..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I've gotten to where the ONLY thing I like about it is it kills parasites and bugs off. 

Not looking forward to being dumped on friday....I hope it changes before then!


----------

